# PC restars and low proformance



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't double post, your post in the video card section should be sufficient. If you aren't overclocking then don't post in the overclocking forum.


----------



## Samafranji (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry for that, but it is cos i don't know what seems 2 be cosing this problem and i need as much help as i can get, sorry again


----------

